# Paint issue?



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I discovered this about 2 weeks ago prior to leaving for Spring Break. It is way too uniform and round to be a door ding. 

Has anyone had luck with Chevy repainting for this issue?

2016 Cruze paint issue https://imgur.com/gallery/JZeUh


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Avoid putting the same question on multiple threads please. I've responded to your first thread.

Rob


----------

